# Skeen Trail CF 10 Reservierung abzugeben



## fabyAC (3. Juni 2021)

Moin zusammen,

ich wurde hier im Forum schon sehr nett und kompetent beraten und würde ich gerne versuchen der Community eine Kleinigkeit zurückzugeben - kein Plan obs sinnvoll ist, aber in der aktuellen Lage kann man es ja mal versuchen 

Ich habe aktuell eine Reservierung für ein Skeen Trail CF 10 in 22" im Megastore in Bonn. Ich habe das Bike gestern getestet und die Geo sagt mir pers. nicht zu. Daher möchte ich anbieten, falls jemand Interesse hat, zu versuchen, die Reservierung "umzuschreiben".






						SKEEN TRAIL 10.0 2022 – RADON Bikes
					






					www.radon-bikes.de
				




Das Rad kann quasi sofort in Bonn abgeholt werden. Es hat einen minimalen optische Mangel an der Gabel. Kommt wohl vom Lackieren und man muss sehr genau hinschauen um es überhaupt zu sehen. Mich würde es nicht stören, aber der Händler bietet dafür 50€ Preisnachlass an.

Die Reservierung läuft morgen (04.06.)

Falls also jemand kurzfristig Interesse hat, gerne melden 

Viele Grüße


----------



## David3531 (8. Juni 2021)

Hey, darf ich fragen warum dir die Geo nicht gepasst hat? Ich überlegen mir auch das Bike in der 22" Variante zu holen, bin mit 1,97m wahrscheinlichaber an oberen Ende der Skala. 
Von der Anwendung komme ich von CX und nicht von AM. Suche somit eher was effizientes als ein Enduro.
LG David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabyAC (8. Juni 2021)

David3531 schrieb:


> Hey, darf ich fragen warum dir die Geo nicht gepasst hat? Ich überlegen mir auch das Bike in der 22" Variante zu holen, bin mit 1,97m wahrscheinlichaber an oberen Ende der Skala.
> Von der Anwendung komme ich von CX und nicht von AM. Suche somit eher was effizientes als ein Enduro.
> LG David



Hi, es war wirklich mehr Bauchgefühl als objektive Bewertung beim draufsetzen. Ich durfte auch nur ne Runde im Laden fahren und nicht draußen. Fühlte mich aber schon ein wenig gestreckt auf dem Bike. Damit wäre das bei Deiner Größe villt sogar etwas positives. Ich bin nämlich 193


----------



## David3531 (8. Juni 2021)

fabyAC schrieb:


> Hi, es war wirklich mehr Bauchgefühl als objektive Bewertung beim draufsetzen. Ich durfte auch nur ne Runde im Laden fahren und nicht draußen. Fühlte mich aber schon ein wenig gestreckt auf dem Bike. Damit wäre das bei Deiner Größe villt sogar etwas positives. Ich bin nämlich 193


Alles klar, danke für deine Rückmeldung. Da ich ziemlich im Süden von DE wohne ist Bonn leider zu weit weg, es soll aber morgen aber wieder verfügbar bei Bike-Discount sein.


----------



## fabyAC (8. Juni 2021)

David3531 schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke für deine Rückmeldung. Da ich ziemlich im Süden von DE wohne ist Bonn leider zu weit weg, es soll aber morgen aber wieder verfügbar bei Bike-Discount sein.


ich drücke die Daumen, hab auch schon erlebt, das am eigentlich Verfügbarkeitstag die Verfügbarkeit einfach auf "nicht mehr Lieferbar" gesprungen ist


----------



## David3531 (9. Juni 2021)

fabyAC schrieb:


> ich drücke die Daumen, hab auch schon erlebt, das am eigentlich Verfügbarkeitstag die Verfügbarkeit einfach auf "nicht mehr Lieferbar" gesprungen ist


Oh, du hattest mir deinen Befürchtungen leider recht. Der Liefertermin von den kleinen Rahmengrößen ist auf Juli gesprungen und 22" ist gar nicht mehr lieferbar 😢😣


----------



## fabyAC (9. Juni 2021)

David3531 schrieb:


> Oh, du hattest mir deinen Befürchtungen leider recht. Der Liefertermin von den kleinen Rahmengrößen ist auf Juli gesprungen und 22" ist gar nicht mehr lieferbar 😢😣



Villt Doch mal in Bonn anrufen, ob "meins" noch da ist? In der aktuellen Lage sind auch 5h Fahrzeit noch in Betracht zu ziehen.....


----------



## David3531 (9. Juni 2021)

fabyAC schrieb:


> Villt Doch mal in Bonn anrufen, ob "meins" noch da ist? In der aktuellen Lage sind auch 5h Fahrzeit noch in Betracht zu ziehen.....


Ja, ich habe heute morgen schon mal  eine Mail hingeschrieben. Mal schauen... Wären hin und zurück halt 700km 😬


----------



## Neugravler (10. Juni 2021)

Ich kann dir nur sagen dass es sich absolut lohnt. Das Bike ist erste Sahne. Hab das 10.0 SL

Bin auch schon zu Canyon und Rose gefahren wegen einem Bike vor knapp 2 Jahren. Und wohne auch im Süden.


----------



## David3531 (14. Juni 2021)

Heute habe ich eine Antwort vom Megastore bekommen, die können es mir aber auch nur Vorbestellen. Online soll es jetzt doch auch in 22" Anfang Juli verfügbar sein. Dann hoffe ich dort auf mein Glück.


----------

